# Best Spitfire version



## Pong (Apr 4, 2008)

I was wondering....What Supermarine Spitfire version is the best? The Mark Vb? The Mark I? Choose your favorite Spit!


----------



## Juha (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello Pong
You made the decision too easy to me by leaving Mks VIII/IX out of options. I'd have great difficulties to choose between Mk VIII and Mk XIV but now the choice was very easy to make.

Juha


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 4, 2008)

The MkVIII is my favourite, but its not on the list.


----------



## claidemore (Apr 4, 2008)

What the heck, I'll vote for the Mk XIII, lucky 13.  
Best of both my hobbies, photography and fighter planes. 



> PR XIII
> 
> The PR Mk XIII was a low level reconnaissance fighter, converted from old Mk I, Mk V and PR Mk VIIs. It carried four machine guns for defensive armament, which somewhat limited its range. It first flew in August 1942, and went into service in 1943. PR Mk XIIIs were amongst the aircraft used to take low level pictures of the Normandy beaches in preparation for the D-Day invasions. It carried two vertical F.24 cameras and one oblique F.24 camera.





> Supermarine Spitfire PR Mk XIII: Armed low-altitude photo-recce variant (Supermarine Type 367) to succeed PR Mk VII, with 1,645 hp Merlin 32 engine. Based on F Mk VA airframe, but only four 0.303-in (7.7-mm) guns in wings. Cameras as PR Mk VII. Total of 25 conversions from F Mk II, F Mk VA or (four only) PR Mk VII air-frames. Eleven later transferred to FAA. Entered service April 1943, used by Nos 541,542 and 543 Sqns.


----------



## Zarathos (Apr 4, 2008)

Mk VIII, but as it's not in the pool - Seafire. I always liked the idea of having Spitfire on a carrier. If not for the range..


----------



## SoD Stitch (Apr 4, 2008)

I voted for the first _Griffon_-powered Mark, the XII.


----------



## Juha (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello SoD Stitch
nice that you voted for Mk XII, excellent low-level fighter and IMHO the most menacing looking of Spits,

Juha


----------



## Sgt. Pappy (Apr 6, 2008)

bah the Spitfire VIII is the best overall. It was the only standard production Spitfire in which ALL units had more than a sloppy + 400 mile range. The Spit VIII had at least 660 miles on internal fuel after startup/warm-up. It had the performance of a Mk.IX, was able to haul a 1000 lb bomb load (after bomb rack retro-fit of course) and could climb and turn with best of them. Jeffrey Quill stated it was the nicest handling of all Merlin engine Spits. Plus it had a retractable tailwheel which increased its awesome-ness. 

And what happened to the IX? The version that put the Spitfire back in the top fighter category in 1942?


----------



## trackend (Apr 8, 2008)

The Spiteful type371 (483mph) which flew in june 1944 and in theory was going to be the Spits replacement but to all intents was a moded spitfire would be my choice but of the list its the Seafire for me (beautiful clean lines)


----------



## drgondog (Apr 8, 2008)

trackend said:


> The Spiteful type371 (483mph) which flew in june 1944 and in theory was going to be the Spits replacement but to all intents was a moded spitfire would be my choice but of the list its the Seafire for me (beautiful clean lines)



Good to see you back Trackend - I sure missed the avatar - it reminds me of my neighbor across the pasture <grin>

I have always like the XIV a little bit more than the rest of those magnificent fighters.. would have loved to fly one.


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 9, 2008)

The XIV cos it looks a real bitch in combat 8)


----------



## plan_D (Apr 9, 2008)

I would have picked the Mk.XVIII or F.21 ... but I'll resort to Mk.XIV.


----------



## bigZ (Apr 9, 2008)

If its just a personal pick. I would go for a Spit MKX. Incredible range, pressurised cockpit and no cannons to spoil its perfect lines. No griffon bits obstructing the view at the front or that awful bubble canopy(Ok it great for dogfighting but I want a tourer).

Has to be PRU blue though as camo is dull and pink is just girlie.


----------



## tbolt (Jun 30, 2010)

Mk XIV hands down !


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 30, 2010)

What?
No Mk XVIII?


----------



## Joseph Stalin (Jan 19, 2011)

Always liked the carrier-based versions of any plane and spitfire is no exception, seafire is spectacular with those folded wings, this adds sophistication to the all-time classic fighter, plus the contra-rotating propeller blades and markings of the later versions make it a great looking machine both in reality and as a model. By the way, what was name of the spitfire with floats?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2011)

Bit of an old thread, but it was Spitfire (with floats)!
Sorry, but once 'they' b*ggered about with folding wings for the navy boys, and _especially _the contra-rotating prop, it made a beautiful swan into a not that effective ugly duckling!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 19, 2011)

Bucking the trend (yeah, like THAT's new for me!), I'm going with the earlier marks but I can't decide between the MkI/II or the MkV/Vb. To me, the Griffon engined variants look out-of-balance - too much engine and not enough airframe. I prefer the simplicity of line in the earlier marks. I'd probably lump for the Va since I have a nice print on my wall of Robert Taylor's painting "Spitfire" showing Bader's and Johnson's aircraft cavorting in the sunlight. I think I'll lie down now...!


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jan 20, 2011)

In terms of the balance between performance and handling, the Mk VIII was probably the best Spitfire.

As fast as the Mk IX, slightly quicker in a dive and a zoom, slightly slower in the climb. The revised wing structure also meant less gun jams. The structure was beefed up a bit and the aircraft had nicer aileron and rudder characteristics than the Mk V or Mk IX (similar to the Mk XII). Some Mediterranean Mk VIIIs had the 'basta' modification enabling +25lbs boost, giving the Merlin up to an extra 300 hp. 

Geoffrey Quill thought the Mk VIII the nicest of all the Spitfire Mks, particularly above 20,000 ft. 

The Mk VIII has the added benefit of having much better range than the earlier types: about 200 miles better than a Mk I and about 300 miles better than a Mk IX on internal fuel. Short legs were always a problem with the Spitfire and its a shame that the Mk VIII didn't enter production earlier, to operate longer ranged patrols over Western Europe. 

The 'what ifs' if the Mk VIII entered service in late 1942 in Europe are most interesting. Look at the similarly fueled Mk VIIs doing escorts to La Pallice/La Rochelle in 1943 with 90 gal D/Ts: range enough to take Spitfires to the German border, if not a little beyond and into the Rhur. 


In terms of combat performance though, the Mk XIVe was probably the best Spitfire. While the later Mks (21 onwards) were more powerful and slightly faster with heavier armament (4 x 20 mm), they suffered from degraded handling, particularly a tendency for the aircraft to tighten in turns and 'hunt' when the control column was returned to neutral. Trim problems were noted, as well as a tendency to roll in dives. Even the enlarged Spiteful type tail and revised ailerons couldn't remedy the problems entirely.

For me, the handling disadvantages past the Mk XIV render the slight performance improvements useless.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 20, 2011)

buffnut453 said:


> Bucking the trend (yeah, like THAT's new for me!), I'm going with the earlier marks but I can't decide between the MkI/II or the MkV/Vb. To me, the Griffon engined variants look out-of-balance - too much engine and not enough airframe. I prefer the simplicity of line in the earlier marks. I'd probably lump for the Va since I have a nice print on my wall of Robert Taylor's painting "Spitfire" showing Bader's and Johnson's aircraft cavorting in the sunlight. I think I'll lie down now...!



Agreed Buff, the early Spits were the best looking and probably easiest/best flyers for a young and inexperienced pilot.


----------



## FlexiBull (Jan 20, 2011)

Nothing to do with performance, nothing to do with firepower simply as the thread said my favourite Spitfire Vb - three blade prop, nice tidy Merlin and no pointy fin.


----------



## Joseph Stalin (Jan 21, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Bit of an old thread, but it was Spitfire (with floats)!
> Sorry, but once 'they' b*ggered about with folding wings for the navy boys, and _especially _the contra-rotating prop, it made a beautiful swan into a not that effective ugly duckling!


Oh well, guess the difference of looks is fair enough, but was the seafire really a poorer performer than those land-based spitfres of the same period? (Don't roll your eyes if this is a stupid question - I specialise in some of the Soviet planes of the time)


----------



## drgondog (Jan 21, 2011)

Spit VIII for me. Range deficiency for the general Spifire series made its choice as Best Fighter more difficult when considering total air superiority versus spendid interceptor... 

I would like to have seen more VIII's engaged with early 8th AF missions in the escort role.


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 21, 2011)

Too bad RAF USAAF did not tried a long-range fighter sweep (to just behind Ruhr?), with some 300 Spitfires VIII and 150 P-38s, with another 500 fighters (and the same number of medium bombers) flying vs. airports in Low countries France. Say, 7 days trial, 'proof of a concept', staged to end at the beginning of invasion of Sicily? Now lets toss in 200 B-17s to use up the commotion... 

I take it heads would've rolled in Luftwaffe, both figuratively and litterarly.


----------



## Tony Hill (Jan 23, 2011)

Griffon, puh, nasty taste. 

If it hasn't got a Merlin, it's not a Spitfire in my world!

I and II, acceleration, handling and the look of the thing.


----------

